# Exhausts? Which one to get?



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

The car i have is jet black GTO with K/N cold air and kooks headers and i guess diablo tuned. Trying to improve power and sound 

Have you guys ever heard of kooks axle back exhaust? And if you have, what do you think? And is there really a big difference in hp from cat back to axle back?

Also what do you guys think of Corsa sport exhaust over the Corsa touring exhaust? *Does any body have a decent sound clip of corsa touring exhaust?* Whats your exhaust of choice?

And i just got a DiabloSport turner. What do you guys think? Good idea?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

'05 and '06

corsaSoundDisplay

Bill


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Forget all the others and get Spintech.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

at this very moment the exhaust shop in my town is removing my stock resonator and replacing it with a flowmaster plus cutting the mufflers and running straight pipes. hope this ends up sounding right. only cost me $193.00 with a little store to store discount. I work for the local ford store (weird).


----------

